# What's the going rate for a Conklin Groove Tools 7 bass used?



## Drew (Jun 13, 2007)

And, has anyone gotten some playtime on one? My Ergodyne EDA-905 is pretty cool and all, but I don't use the piezo really and after reading the Rules of Prog it's apparent I don't have enough bass strings. 



...that, and I've always wanted one of those.


----------



## Metal Ken (Jun 13, 2007)

eBay: Groove Tools by Conklin 7 seven string Bass Guitar (item 270130648766 end time Jun-21-07 10:49:45 PDT)
eBay: CONKLIN GT BILL DICKENS 7 STRING BASS GUITAR - AS NEW (item 150132128152 end time Jun-15-07 14:36:49 PDT)
eBay: Conklin 7 String Bass Bartolini MINT w/ Ibanez pick (item 180130016998 end time Jun-22-07 18:42:40 PDT)


----------



## Metal Ken (Jun 13, 2007)

And new from MF:
Buy Conklin GTBD-7 7 String Bass Guitar at Musician's Friend
Buy Conklin GT-7 7-String Bass online at Musician's Friend

I've never played their basses, but if their Groove Tools 7 string guitar is any indication, they should fucking RULE.


----------



## Drew (Jun 13, 2007)

Is, say, the $1099 buy it now on the red one reasonable, though?  I mean, I'm not asking if the bass performs well enough to warrant spending a grand on it, but rather if that's the price the market supports. It may play like a $1k bass, but if I can get it for $700 then I'd rather do that, you know?


----------



## Metal Ken (Jun 13, 2007)

I _think_ You could hold out and get one for maybe around 7-800$. i dont keep up too much with basses though, so i could be off.


----------



## Drew (Jun 13, 2007)




----------



## Metal Ken (Jun 13, 2007)

God damn i want one of these:
Buy Conklin GT-5 5-String Bass online at Musician's Friend


----------



## Jason (Jun 13, 2007)

I have played the conklins on and off for a few years at gc while they had them. There cool..not really amazing IMO. What about a 7 or 8 string galveston?


----------



## Shawn (Jun 14, 2007)

A friend of mine has one and I play it every now and then. It is very comfortable and it sounds amazing. I forget how much he paid for it but it wasn't all that bad.


----------



## Variant (Jul 7, 2007)

Metal Ken said:


> And new from MF:
> Buy Conklin GTBD-7 7 String Bass Guitar at Musician's Friend
> Buy Conklin GT-7 7-String Bass online at Musician's Friend
> 
> I've never played their basses, but if their Groove Tools 7 string guitar is any indication, they should fucking RULE.



My main bass is a GTBD-7, and indeed, if fucking rules.  There's nothing really bad that I can say about it. Took a little adjusting of the neck and string heights to work for me... but the sound is great, playability top-notch, and well... seven strings is better than six, right?


----------



## Allen Garrow (Jul 7, 2007)

They average 900 or so. I've repaired and played many, and everyone of them have been awesome. My favorite bass is still the SDGR 6 stringers from Ibanez, very easy to play.

~A


----------



## Devontariel (Jul 8, 2007)

I own 3.

The first is the Standard GT-7. I got it on ebay in July of 2000 for 875. That includes shipping. After it got here and the deal was done i asked the guy the dealers price (was new from a store) and he said they paid 850 for it, so i got it pretty much at cost plus shipping

In 2002 i wanted to get the Bill Dickens Model. I went through ebay and ended up paying 1450 for a used one. I should have gone through MF and got a new one, they still have a few i believe

This year, 2007 i picked up a used BD model at Guitar Center in Independence Missouri for 830 with a free gig bag. Ive spent about 8 grand in that store on various things through my rep, and he wanted to help me out because i was buying it for myself for my Birthday.

If you are serious about joining our 7 string club, spend the extra and get the Bill Dickens. my GT-7 Collected dust untill i defretted it, and even still it doesnt see as much action as the other two.


You can probably swing the bd model for 1200, and i know i have seen the GT7 on Ebay for as little as 700 Dollars.


I <3 Conklin. I cant wait till i can afford a custom shop 9.


----------



## Variant (Jul 10, 2007)

Allen Garrow said:


> They average 900 or so. I've repaired and played many, and everyone of them have been awesome. My favorite bass is still the SDGR 6 stringers from Ibanez, very easy to play.
> 
> ~A



Agreed bang-for-your-buck, the Ibbys are very good, as are the MTD Kingston series basses.


----------



## garcia3441 (Jul 10, 2007)

Conklin Bill Dickens 7 string bass

Conklin Bill Dickens 7 string bass - $750


----------

